# Biggest white trout you will ever see!!!



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Well its not really a white trout but its in the same family as white and speckled trout and looks just like one. It a white seabass. Caught it up North of San Francisco. Caught a ferw leopard sharks and a nice seven gilll shark. The seven gill shark was delicious! The white seabass was 45 lbs.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! Great to see some different stuff. I wanted to fish leopards whenI was up there but didn't force it into the schedule. 

How did they taste or did you just let them go?


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

we were up there collecting fish for contamination studies. We didn't try the leopards but I hear they are great Everthing else was delicious


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just tell me you did some rockfishing while you were/are up there. They don't fight worth a crap but are absolutely delicious.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

man we caught a ton of rockfish and some nice lingcod, I'll throw some pics up


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)




----------

